# Forum downtime later today (Thursday)



## Janet H (Jun 12, 2014)

We are going to be doing a some server work later today and the board may be unavailable for 10 or 15 minutes. The ETA on this is 7:30 - 8:30 Eastern time. Apologies in advance for any inconvenience.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks for the heads-up, Janet


----------

